# one gun, 8 calibers



## Dakine

This is probably the most interesting thing I've seen in a long time for firearms. For hunting in a SHTF scenario, you don't know what calibers are going to be available for sale or trade, it might be really advantageous to have one platform that can use so many of them!

http://www.chiappafirearms.com/product/2696

MSRP is $750 and the comments people are whining about how it's ugly. Uhmmm it's not a safe queen guys, it's gonna go into the bush and come home with dinner for the pot.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/chi...-pulling-a-sword-from-a-stone-shot-show-2014/

HELL YES! I'm definitely getting one of these!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

It is definitely ugly! Love the 12 ga/22 combo. Wish Savage would come out with a model 24 with 12/22 and 12/308 barrels.


----------



## Caribou

You might want to pick up a Medusa Model 47 revolver to go along with your long gun. Twenty-five different cartridges.

http://www.kitsune.addr.com/Firearms/Revolvers/Medusa_Model_47.htm


----------



## hiwall

Caliber inserts are a very poor choice for any use I can think of.


----------



## Dakine

hiwall said:


> Caliber inserts are a very poor choice for any use I can think of.


There Dakine was.... him against the world... and he brought with him his slingshot, because he had no <insert caliber here> guns, but he did get/trade/gifted some ammo from someone... so he used his sling shot to miss wildly and throw a perfectly good bullet into the sand and dirt downrange while still failing to put dinner on the table.

Is this gun something that I'm going to sell all my other guns because it's the shiznit baby!!!! it does it all!!!

uhmmm no.

but as a PS member I do respect its versatility and what do I want to do with 9mm and .40 and etc from that thing? I want to put game meat on the table for dinner that night. And I didn't have to worry about "I don't have a gun in that caliber, I shouldn't spend what precious little money/barter I have for bullets I can't use"

I would like to see how accurate they are out to 50 yards. If it's paper plate accurate at 50-75 yards I'm totally good with that. I raise rabbits, I dont shoot them, for this I want to kill deer and pigs and coyotes and such as that.

I like it, and I'm getting one!


----------



## squerly

Dakine said:


> I like it, and I'm getting one!


Man that is ugly, but I like it too.  You go first Dakine...


----------



## Ozarker

Yes, it is ugly, in a cool way. It's the single shot aspect I don't care for. My AR can adapt, my 12 ga. isn't that heavy and my handgun isn't noticed so much. Yes, that means carrying different loads too.

I'd say that's a niche weapon, for a marketing purpose to survivalists that aren't really shooters, don't know the price but I'd bet it's on the cheap side, which then brings me to question accuracy. There are better over and unders out there I'd bet for small game. 

I understand very well about running out of ammo, but not for survival as you should have enough for about ten years if you're a good shot, I'd say you should get by with 3 shots a week per person, that should keep you fed well enough and you could miss a few times.


----------



## hiwall

Let me expand my criticism of shotgun caliber inserts slightly. I have tried some and found those I tried to be, at best, poor. An exception would be like a 20 gauge insert to use in a 12 gauge but even that is a very slow to reload tool. When using an insert (any) after you shoot you eject the insert. Then you must eject the fired cartridge from the insert. Occasionally this spent cartridge will just drop out but you must be prepared with a wood dowel or something to poke the spent cartridge out of the insert because sometimes they stick in there. So you hold your gun in one hand, hold the insert in another hand, and use the wood dowel with your third hand to poke out the spent shell (they poke out easily but not quite easy enough to use a fingernail). The pistol caliber inserts I tried were wildly inaccurate (some brands might be better but I did try the rifled inserts). Also I expected the pistol calibers to be relatively quiet when shot from the big long shotgun barrel but was very surprised with how loud they actually were (about the same as in a pistol). In conclusion in my opinion they are a great idea for prep item and maybe have some limited use but I instead would use that money to purchase added ammo for a gun you already own. Just my opinion and you might have much better results.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

If anyone buys one we expect a full report on it here on the forum. I'm especially interested in how the inserts work out regarding using the sights, accuracy, etc.


----------



## 101airborne

squerly said:


> Man that is ugly, but I like it too.  You go first Dakine...


 I actually looked at one yesterday at local gun shop, was ready to "adopt" until I found out that the gun itself with 1 caliber was $800 THEN each extra insert was $110 t0 $195 EACH, the case for the gun and inserts was $150! Decided I really didn't need another "kid" after all!


----------



## Caribou

I like the concept and I would love to add one to the collection. The idea that it is slow to reload is part and parcel of the single shot. If you want fast followup shots get a semi auto. 

Each insert will have its own inherent accuracy. This will be complicated by different aim points of different loads of ammo. The sights on the gun could well be an issue as well. Shooting multiple brands and multiple loadings through each insert should make a significant difference. I'd suggest a notebook to keep records of aim points for each cartridge. This will entail many long hard days at the range.  As long as you can shoot minute of pie plate you should be able to bring home larger game and the .22 and the 12 ga should work well on smaller stuff.

I see two reasons to have this tool. First is the cool factor. Yes it is ugly but it is fun. Second as a survival gun. A lot of game has been taken by a single shot .22 or shotgun, add in the other inserts and you just add versatility.


----------



## Dakine

101airborne said:


> I actually looked at one yesterday at local gun shop, was ready to "adopt" until I found out that the gun itself with 1 caliber was $800 THEN each extra insert was $110 t0 $195 EACH, the case for the gun and inserts was $150! Decided I really didn't need another "kid" after all!


whoa! that's a lot more expensive than I was wanting to get into on that project too. hmm maybe I'll add this to the back of the list behind the other toys I still want to get.


----------



## oldvet

Dakine said:


> whoa! that's a lot more expensive than I was wanting to get into on that project too. hmm maybe I'll add this to the back of the list behind the other toys I still want to get.


I agree that it's ugly, but in a kinda cool way, and I also like the multi-caliber factor. However I did flinch more than once over the prices. I think I will just stick with the "good ole" .22/410 over and under, but thanks anyway for posting a pretty neat firearm.


----------



## Caribou

Here is one link where you can get inserts for from $35 to $150 each depending on length of insert. For the $800 bucks they want for the gun you could get eight inserts of 10". If you don't already have a break action shotgun you should be able to get a single shot for under $200 new and used for half that.

http://www.mcace.com/shotguninserts.htm


----------



## readytogo

*Combination weapons*

The savage model 42,.22/.22 WRM/.410 gauge pairs up well with a .22 WRM revolver I just don`t like the idea of all those inserts,to many parts,also a good combination revolver and rifle make for a good practical combo,the ,357/.38/9 mm ruger pair with a .357 rifle or the USG MP94 Combo or the Baikal MP94,my thoughts on the issue.
Ps.I like my AR with the .22 set-up .
And if you are interested on a more powerful set-up for the AR then.....
http://www.ray-vin.com/bmr/bmr.htm


----------



## cqp33

I have .45ACP pistols and that is why I purchased a Beretta CX4 Storm in .45ACP. bought it mainly for ease of ammo distribution. With the CX4 I am able to shoot paper plate accuracy at 100 yards, that is of course once you learn to shoot it at that range, the drop is significant with a 230 grain round but I have a stock of 185 grain TMJ's that do a lot better than any 230 grain round.
I have tried to keep all of my firearm purchases to limit the calibers I have. It makes it easier to stock ammo on the shelf at the house!

But I like the idea of this "ugly duckling"!


----------



## Moby76065

101airborne said:


> I actually looked at one yesterday at local gun shop, was ready to "adopt" until I found out that the gun itself with 1 caliber was $800 THEN each extra insert was $110 t0 $195 EACH, the case for the gun and inserts was $150! Decided I really didn't need another "kid" after all!


That's a bummer. I thought it came as a package.


----------



## Ozarker

101airborne said:


> I actually looked at one yesterday at local gun shop, was ready to "adopt" until I found out that the gun itself with 1 caliber was $800 THEN each extra insert was $110 t0 $195 EACH, the case for the gun and inserts was $150! Decided I really didn't need another "kid" after all!


By the time you're done with all that, you could have a decent AR with a couple upper mods for ammo and an M203 under it! That should do anyone!


----------



## Magus

Hmmmm. Ugly as original sin, but so is an AK-47.
Lets give it some field time before I jump on one,
by then it should be out in hard, matte chrome.


----------



## northstarprepper

Whoever buys one, please let the rest of us know about accuracy, cost of additional inserts, etc. Let us know your general thoughts on if the gun is really worth it. As for me, I am sticking to a three point system for now. One shotgun gauge, one rifle and one pistol caliber for all guns, so I don't have to stock lots of different ammo and keep them separated. For us, it is shotgun shells here, rifle cartridges, over there, and pistol rounds are right there where you need them to be. I do understand that in the long term, a gun like this would be handy, but would I live that long to need a gun that uses all them calibers? Not sure...but I hope so. Might be using a bow by then though. Arrows work and they are quiet.


----------



## Caribou

The .22/shotgun over under is a classic gun. It is often in .22/.410 but I like the 12Ga idea better. It has gone out of production from time to time then someone sees a market and brings it back. The cost of any double barreled gun tends to keep the sales down. To be honest you can buy a single shot .22 and a single shot 12Ga. for half the price of a double barrel. I doubt that will ever change. 

A Glock will always cost less than a 1911 and you can make that comparison all day long with any number of guns. In fact, if you got this over and under and a handful of inserts you would still have less invested than a high end 1911. If an over and under is what you want and you can afford it then get as many as you wish. 

This thread has got me thinking about getting inserts for 16Ga and 20Ga rather than getting guns in those caliber's.


----------



## HardCider

I would rather have 8 guns /one caliber than 1 gun/8 calibers. 1 is none, 2 is one, 8 would be awesome. I'm trying to limit having to buy any more ammo of a completely new caliber. The concept is a good one though


----------



## nightwing

Chiappa's fit finish and quality control leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion.

I am a defender of the nato standard because you can find ammo 
9MM, 38 special / 357 magnum, 223 /5.56, 308/ 7.62X51 and 12 gauge
22LR is used by many nations for target shooting including ours. 

The real core is 9MM and 223 /5.56 more ammo is made for these 2 than any of the others.
Don't bad mouth 9MM as 147 grain in the right load equals the 38 special.

As far as what my dream team would be is a 10/22 and a 22lr /22mag convertible single action with a 7 1/2 inch long barrel. 
I never feel under gunned just improperly positioned, at the right distance and angle nothing in the lower 48 that a 22 mag 40 grain won't take.
I never use hollowpoints and don't buy them they are too destructive on meat and are not reliable enough for deep enough penetration in rimfire.

All of those folks that bought all those new calibers are singing the blues trying to find ammo and in some cases ammo at a reasonable price.
odd balls are in the same category do I like others sure but I know when things get really tight your not going to find them or the components.
the finest calibers ever made are 6.5X55 swede and 7MM Mauser.
shot them all and every one was great from 17 remington to 577 NE and loved every one but in a survival prepper world 308 is my choice in all North American hunting. with 165 grain, down to a single #1 buck ball.

learning to hand load and use one rifle for all your needs, parts to replace 
anything and a simple action like a 98 Mauser, you will be shooting when everyone else is making sharp sticks.
Most rifles require too many tools and are not durable replacing parts can almost require a gunsmith and special tools.
Until you have a major failure your not going to understand what I am relating to you now.

People are running to black powder thats fine if you have a flint lock 
because where are you going to get primers ?

America and Americans are enamored by power and more power is better 
not when it comes to survival in that case you want the most durable design and the most common caliber with the ability to shoot a range of bullets that suit the given game in your area, and most game will be small game within 25 yards.

A pound of powder will fill 100 to 160 medium bore rifle shells 
best are 30-31 IMR4198 and varget
If you want to load for reduced or specialty ammo Unique, red dot, and IMR4227.

Knowing how to cast lead bullets is a must and you need a mold slightly heavier than your normal jacketed and a buck shot the size of your bore or the lightest bullet made for it.
download and print off all the info you can now as well as look for a pdf copy of "the load" by C.E. Harris 

Rim fire ammo is not water proof so you need water tight containers it will last many decades as long as it is keep sealed and or dry.


----------



## hiwall

At first blush this gun seems like a good prep item but if you think about it at all it is not. For a prepper what is the advantage of having those inserts? Are you going to stock up on ammo in all those calibers? Why? Planning to magically find ammo in all those sizes after SHTF? Even the double barrel two caliber design is a poor choice, that is why they have never became popular even though they have been made for about 100 years.


----------



## Sentry18

This gun was designed to fill two rolls; allow people in very gun restrictive areas to have as many calibers as possible and as a gimmick to draw attention to Chiappa. The gun came out around the same time they came out with their much less expensive survival rifle series. I posted about it a few months back in guns-n-bullets. I would not buy Chiappa based on their love of RFID technology and earlier desire to put chips in every gun they made. That and their C- build quality. Although they do have a M1 Carbine copy in 9mm that uses Beretta 92 mags coming out that may get me to try owning one, once I make sure there is no tracking chip in it.


----------



## Caribou

hiwall said:


> For a prepper what is the advantage of having those inserts? Are you going to stock up on ammo in all those calibers? Why? Planning to magically find ammo in all those sizes after SHTF?


I think the advantage the OP saw was the ability to use different cartridges. In a SHTF scenario the more different calibers you can chamber the more likely you are to find ammo that you can use. This could be a distinct advantage when certain rounds become unavailable. Find a partial box of 30-40 Krag? That $100 for a conversion that you spent all those years ago just put meat on the table.

Caliber conversion is very common. Thompson made the Contender with numerous interchangeable barrels. The entire point of the Contender is caliber conversion in an accurate platform.

Change the barrel and magazine in a Glock and you can go from 9MM to .357 Sig, to .40. Change the slide and you can fire .22. Do you want to carry a .357 Sig but can't afford the practice ammo? Get a conversion kit and practice with the cheaper 9MM or even the .22.


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> This gun was designed to fill two rolls; allow people in very gun restrictive areas to have as many calibers as possible and as a gimmick to draw attention to Chiappa. The gun came out around the same time they came out with their much less expensive survival rifle series. I posted about it a few months back in guns-n-bullets. I would not buy Chiappa based on their love of RFID technology and earlier desire to put chips in every gun they made. That and their C- build quality. Although they do have a M1 Carbine copy in 9mm that uses Beretta 92 mags coming out that may get me to try owning one, once I make sure there is no tracking chip in it.


Yikes! I missed your posting them in the other forum and didn't realize they were all up into chips. That's very sketchy and I wouldn't buy one with it either.

I also like the thought of the M1 copy using Beretta mags, sounds kinda cool!



Caribou said:


> I think the advantage the OP saw was the ability to use different cartridges. In a SHTF scenario the more different calibers you can chamber the more likely you are to find ammo that you can use. This could be a distinct advantage when certain rounds become unavailable. Find a partial box of 30-40 Krag? That $100 for a conversion that you spent all those years ago just put meat on the table.
> 
> Caliber conversion is very common. Thompson made the Contender with numerous interchangeable barrels. The entire point of the Contender is caliber conversion in an accurate platform.
> 
> Change the barrel and magazine in a Glock and you can go from 9MM to .357 Sig, to .40. Change the slide and you can fire .22. Do you want to carry a .357 Sig but can't afford the practice ammo? Get a conversion kit and practice with the cheaper 9MM or even the .22.


That's exactly what I was thinking! The cost of stocking a quantity of rounds for each of those calibers would be prohibitive for a lot of people, but the versatility of having it as an available option may be worth quite a bit in the right situation.

The position I'm in, I have a bunch of different rifle calibers already with a comfortable margin of ammo supply, I'm not really worried about it myself so for me this is just another toy to have in the toybox.

If someone else were starting from already having only 1 rifle, I'd suggest good optics and supply of ammo before investing in something like this.

anyway... some people will find value in things like this for their utility, and others will think it's too gimmicky and pass.


----------



## nightwing

too bad the old break action in 223 and 12 gauge is not still made.

conversion shells with a 223 to 2lr or another to 223 to 22magnum 
they require a plug to fire them as they are rimfire but the bullets 
fit the bore and depends on barrel twist if it can stabilize a 40 grain 
bullet.

http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm


----------



## labotomi

I'd be more inclined to get an H&R Handi rifle ($300) and a few barrels in my choice of calibers.


----------



## 101airborne

Moby76065 said:


> That's a bummer. I thought it came as a package.


 yeah! So did I


----------



## 101airborne

Ozarker said:


> By the time you're done with all that, you could have a decent AR with a couple upper mods for ammo and an M203 under it! That should do anyone!


Ozarker.... how did you get a peek inside my gun safe?? I've actually got a Stag arms M4 in 5.56 with a Havoc 37mm on it and have the .22 insert.


----------



## Caribou

labotomi said:


> I'd be more inclined to get an H&R Handi rifle ($300) and a few barrels in my choice of calibers.


Sweet, I could find these for around $300, plus and minus, but I had problems finding any price on barrels.


----------



## Dakine

I've got a Handi Rifle I found while Elk hunting one year. I never have done much with that, I guess I should put that on my projects list.


----------



## goodoleboy64

I have a Savage model 24, 12ga/410ga- 3030. It came with a 410 sleeve although ive never used it. The sleeve looks to be made of alum. It is a great deer gun. Use the 12ga for snap shots and the 3030 for well placed shots. It's true that it is slow but with deer hunting in my area after the first shot your just wasting ammo.


----------



## LincTex

Caribou said:


> Change the barrel and magazine in a Glock and you can go from 9MM to .357 Sig, to .40. Change the slide and you can fire .22. Do you want to carry a .357 Sig but can't afford the practice ammo? Get a conversion kit and practice with the cheaper 9MM or even the .22.


yes.... but none of those examples require inserts.

Just like Hiwall - - I HATE INSERTS!!!


----------



## LincTex

Dakine said:


> I've got a Handi Rifle I found while Elk hunting one year.


I hear stories like this and I always wonder: Who the hell loses a rifle?


----------



## Caribou

LincTex said:


> yes.... but none of those examples require inserts.
> 
> Just like Hiwall - - I HATE INSERTS!!!


Okay then. I hate spam so I'll make you a deal. I won't buy an insert and you don't eat spam.:scratch


----------



## LongRider

This








Prinz Quadruple has only four calibers requires no inserts and is awfully purdy. But why?T here are AR variants with multiple calibers via a simple barrel / upper swap but I really do not see the point. IMO speaking for my needs an .308 covers most everything I could possibly need from a rifle. At least well enough that I do not see the value of packing several barrels or uppers along with ammo for each


----------



## Caribou

LongRider said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prinz Quadruple has only four calibers requires no inserts and is awfully purdy. But why?T here are AR variants with multiple calibers via a simple barrel / upper swap but I really do not see the point. IMO speaking for my needs an .308 covers most everything I could possibly need from a rifle. At least well enough that I do not see the value of packing several barrels or uppers along with ammo for each


You miss the point. The idea is not to have all these calibers and stock all the ammo. The idea is to have the ability to fire as many different cartridges as possible. In a SHTF scenario where ammo is scarce, you have shot up most of what you have, and you get a chance to buy ammo of a caliber that you don't have a gun for.

Let's say that you have a 300 Win Mag but you can't find any ammo to feed it. You dig around in the back of a dusty bin where you placed you chamber adapters to convert you rifle to 30-06, .308, 7.62X39, 30-30, etc. You did this for under thirty bucks per caliber. You may have decided that you wanted to be able to switch calibers more quickly and you could afford a hundred bucks a caliber so you went for inserts for that old single shot 12Ga. that you never fired but it belonged to Dad and you want to pass it along. Having a conversion kit with a different barrel is also an option.

Having a dedicated gun for each caliber would be sweet but if your goal is for an emergency backup where ammo is hard to find this is an answer, and it is far less expensive than buying several guns. Don't get me wrong, I like the idea of buying a bunch of guns and I will encourage you to do so. I would rather have a dedicated gun for each caliber but I don't have enough cash for that.

P.S. That is one fun looking gun.


----------



## hiwall

I would certainly question anyone making a .300 Win mag to 7.62x39 adapter because the 300 shoots a .308 diameter bullet and the 7.62x39 shoots a .311 or .312 bullet (be a tight squeeze in the bore).


----------



## LongRider

Caribou said:


> You miss the point. The idea is not to have all these calibers and stock all the ammo. The idea is to have the ability to fire as many different cartridges as possible. In a SHTF scenario where ammo is scarce, you have shot up most of what you have, and you get a chance to buy ammo of a caliber that you don't have a gun for


No I did not miss that. My thought process / priorities are different. Over the past few years I have reduced the number of different caliber guns I own. Instead focused on having enough spares and replacement parts for the calibers I did keep. I could be wrong but in addition to what I have stock piled, cashed, stored I seriously doubt that I will ever run out of ammo. I also doubt there will be a shortage of major calibers like .308 that civilians, law enforcement and military have been using and stock piling for nearly a century even if I do run out. But if it does and I can not find any I suppose I will dig out the decades worth of the powder, shells, bullets, dies, manuals and reloading equipment I have managed to accumulate over the decades and learn how to actually use it. Fact is I probably have more ammo than anyone could use in ten lifetimes outside of a combat zone. Which contrary to popular opinion is not what I think TEOTWAWKI OR WROL scenarios will be.


----------



## Dakine

LincTex said:


> I hear stories like this and I always wonder: Who the hell loses a rifle?


There's only 2 possibilities in the case of the rifle I found.

1. It was abandoned by a poacher. To avoid being arrested they simply walked out of the woods unarmed.

2. It was a kid that forgot where he was hunting and dad tried to find the spot and they couldn't so it was just left there.

In the case of this rifle, it is a Handi rifle that is chopped for a kids stock length, I asked around at diners (I was hunting from out of state, back home but now I'm out of state)

nobody knew or heard anything of this.

I asked game wardens and they said they were tracking some poachers and they had some serious leads on at least 1 in that area and they thought the gun was abandoned.

Anyway... when I found it...

I was elk hunting with my dad, and we're driving around, not having a lot of luck, and I see the rifle on the ground on it's bipod about 50 yards off the dirt road trail.

*ETA this was national forest, not private property, and it was EXTREMELY close to a rez (like maybe 40 yards from the fence?) which was why the game and fish guys thought it was the poacher they wanted to talk to.*

I said... "where's the guy??"
dad says "where's what guy?"
I said "I see a rifle, but there's no guy... where's the guy???"

so we pulled over and went and checked it out.

it was a 1 week elk hunt, it had snowed heavily the week before, there was still snow on top of the scope and the barrel that hadn't melted off yet, but no snow had fallen on us during that week, I assumed it was leftover from the dumping that area got the week before.

it took HOURS.. and HOURS to bang that round out of the barrel, it was frozen in place good let me tell you! but I eventually got it out.

Anyway, that's how it happened.


----------

